# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - THIS SUNDAY February 7th 2016



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2016)

_*YES the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride is THIS SUNDAY February 7th - Which YES is Superbowl Sunday too ... *_

_*NOT TO WORRY - YOU CAN STILL DO BOTH - This is where the high school math class comes in *_

_*The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride STARTS @ 10:30am ..... & the Superbowl starts @ 3:00pm ... that gives you a 4 1/2 hour window from when we start the ride ( which usually last around 2 hours if you go straight home without having lunch in the area ) until the 3pm game start ... *_

_*SO LETS RIDE .... *_

_*I will see everyone THIS SUNDAY morning BEFORE the Superbowl @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride *_

_*Ride Vintage - Frank *_


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2016)

I missed last month's Coasters & Monrovia rides...so I'm ready. See you there.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2016)

Wish I could be there. I got a huge case of the winter blues. I'll be with ya in spirit. Ride on frank!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 4, 2016)

The forecast shows 83 degrees, perfect!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably about mid '40s for us Hurricane Coaster riders Sunday morning! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2016)

I got an A in math in high school. 
I am looking forward to the ride to Long Beach and back home. ... watch the super expensive commercials. 







Let's ride


----------

